# Saw This Snake In Dorrigo National Park Today



## michadr (Dec 23, 2016)

It was pretty big and slow to move from the path
Thought it was Diamond Python but doesn't have yellow on it.

Anyone know?


----------



## Wally (Dec 23, 2016)

A Diamond intergrade.

Diamond/Coastal, same python, different pyjamas in that part of Oz.


----------

